# last two batches: Lavender and Midnight pomegrante



## RocknRoll (Jan 21, 2013)

This is my new lavender batch. I added some irridecent glitter to the top. The next one is midnight pomegrante and has been my best seller so far! Enjoy, sorry my camera sucks :???:


----------



## squigglz (Jan 21, 2013)

I love the second bar!

I have a question for you, if you don't mind too much. I hear that Midnight Pomegranate tends to separate from everything else. Do you have any tricks or tips for soaping with it? I really, REALLY love pomegranate scents, but hearing the horror stories has put me off.

Will using HP help keep it together, or should I do CP with it? HP is my preferred method, but I'll suck it up and do CP if I need to.


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 21, 2013)

squigglz said:


> I love the second bar!
> 
> I have a question for you, if you don't mind too much. I hear that Midnight Pomegranate tends to separate from everything else. Do you have any tricks or tips for soaping with it? I really, REALLY love pomegranate scents, but hearing the horror stories has put me off.
> 
> Will using HP help keep it together, or should I do CP with it? HP is my preferred method, but I'll suck it up and do CP if I need to.


 
 I am happy to help the best I can. When you say seperate, do  you mean "seperate" by the oils seperating from eachother in the mold? I have not had any problems with this fragrance, only that I notice it thickens the raw soap so I have to work quickly with it if I do anything with design. Ive never done it with hot process before. This scent is from Bramble berry. I love it and it smells so fruitily sofisicated. Try a small batch hot process and see what happens. I would also try cold process as I think it makes a wonderful bar of soap. I soap at room temperature. i melt my hard oils first then add them to my liquid oils, add color, other additives and scent at this time, stick blend till fully incorperated and then I add the lye last. This has worked for me everytime. If you ever had a problematic FO or EO, I find the best thing to do is add it to the oils first instead of at trace. Hope this helps  If you meant "seperate" by something else, then clarify and i will do my best to help!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 21, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> This is my new lavender batch. I added some irridecent glitter to the top. The next one is midnight pomegrante and has been my best seller so far! Enjoy, sorry my camera sucks :???:



I love the sparkles!  You caught the light beautifully with your camera!


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 21, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> I love the sparkles!  You caught the light beautifully with your camera!


 
thank you! We've had this strange dense fog that has beeen hanging around for 7 days now and the lighting is poor in my house because of it. Its nice when i get at least 1 good picture though! :-D


----------



## squigglz (Jan 21, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> I am happy to help the best I can. When you say seperate, do  you mean "seperate" by the oils seperating from eachother in the mold? I have not had any problems with this fragrance, only that I notice it thickens the raw soap so I have to work quickly with it if I do anything with design. Ive never done it with hot process before. This scent is from Bramble berry. I love it and it smells so fruitily sofisicated. Try a small batch hot process and see what happens. I would also try cold process as I think it makes a wonderful bar of soap. I soap at room temperature. i melt my hard oils first then add them to my liquid oils, add color, other additives and scent at this time, stick blend till fully incorperated and then I add the lye last. This has worked for me everytime. If you ever had a problematic FO or EO, I find the best thing to do is add it to the oils first instead of at trace. Hope this helps  If you meant "seperate" by something else, then clarify and i will do my best to help!



I've only seen it referred to as 'it separates' with no further explanation, except that it needs to be 'stick blended back together'  I'll try the way I usually do, adding the FO after the soap is cooked, and if that doesn't work out I'll do it the CP way. Thank you!


----------



## dianne70 (Jan 21, 2013)

Both very nice....I especially like the red stripe in the middle of the black and white


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 21, 2013)

squigglz said:


> I've only seen it referred to as 'it separates' with no further explanation, except that it needs to be 'stick blended back together'  I'll try the way I usually do, adding the FO after the soap is cooked, and if that doesn't work out I'll do it the CP way. Thank you!


 
Ive had FO's seperate before. Best way I can explain it is the batter is smooth, scent is added, then it becomes sorta grainy with opaque oils running through clear ones...all I did was stick blend it back together the best I could but the end bar resulted in a lightly lumpy texture. I think it was a cheap nag champa FO that did that to me.

That was news to me that pomegrante scents were troublesome. I guess maybe I was lucky? I even added more than I usually do for other scents and still without a problem. I think you will do ok! Let us know how it turns out


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 21, 2013)

dianne70 said:


> Both very nice....I especially like the red stripe in the middle of the black and white


 
Thank you! I think i will be doing this same design but with a blue streak running through it for one of my other soaping adventures... have to pick out a scent.... mmmmm decisions, decisoins.. maybe a "man bar"? :eh:


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 21, 2013)

Those look delicious!  You certainly make use of your limited space in the most creative ways.  Would it be too much to ask how you achieved the pattern in the second bar?  *ducks head*


----------



## dianne70 (Jan 21, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> Thank you! I think i will be doing this same design but with a blue streak running through it for one of my other soaping adventures... have to pick out a scent.... mmmmm decisions, decisoins.. maybe a "man bar"? :eh:



Definitely a "man bar" ....that would look good....maybe a bay rum or something like that


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 21, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Those look delicious!  You certainly make use of your limited space in the most creative ways.  Would it be too much to ask how you achieved the pattern in the second bar?  *ducks head*


 
Nope, not a problem. Its a technique called "spoon swirling" its quite easy and fun actually BUT use a recipe that tends to stay fluid for a long time and use a fragrance that wont accelorate trace. I had to work quicker than the person on the video because my portion that had the titanium dioxide in it was getting thicker than the portion with the activated charcoal. I absolutely love this pattern! I like the pattern in the video better but my batter got too thick. Good luck and have fun! [ame]http://youtu.be/D3R14Mdix8E[/ame]


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 21, 2013)

dianne70 said:


> Definitely a "man bar" ....that would look good....maybe a bay rum or something like that


 
thanks a great idea! I have some new "sexy" scents coming in the mail today, I'll definately go with a man bar. Gee, I dont take much convincing do I lol!


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 21, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> thanks a great idea! I have some new "sexy" scents coming in the mail today, I'll definately go with a man bar. Gee, I dont take much convincing do I lol!



Just post more pics!


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 21, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Just post more pics!


 
I will for sure. I know how you all cant get enough of the soap porn! :lolno:


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 21, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> I will for sure. I know how you all cant get enough of the soap porn! :lolno:



At least it's no secret. We're all shower pervs!!!!


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 21, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> At least it's no secret. We're all shower pervs!!!!


 
LOL, ok so this is totally off record,:shh:  but could you imagine casting some "penis" soaps on a rope as party favors at a batchlorette party lol! ok...head outta the gutter. *trotts off to go make a man bar*  :angel:


----------



## Sammi_552 (Jan 21, 2013)

I just love, love, love the scent of Midnight Pomegranate from BB. I have 4 oz in the mail right now. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## danahuff (Jan 21, 2013)

Your soap is gorgeous!

I have read that Moonlight Pomegranate is difficult to work with. NG doesn't recommend theirs for CP soaping, and Bramble Berry says to stick blend it together but that it has a tendency to separate.


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a question about room temp soaping, do you still make sure the temp of the lye is at 100 or below, and the oil is around 100? Sorry for the newbie question.

And by the way they are beautiful, I love the glitter!


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 21, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> I just love, love, love the scent of Midnight Pomegranate from BB. I have 4 oz in the mail right now. Can't wait for it to get here!


 
I LOVE it too! everyone gravitates to it and I have 25 batches to pick from! Of course they always make mentiion of the cool "zebra pattern" too.


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 21, 2013)

danahuff said:


> Your soap is gorgeous!
> 
> I have read that Moonlight Pomegranate is difficult to work with. NG doesn't recommend theirs for CP soaping, and Bramble Berry says to stick blend it together but that it has a tendency to separate.


 
wow, i never knew that, im so glad it hasnt went all crazy on me then. I only make 2 1/2 lb batches so maybe thats why. Its never seperated on me, this is only my 2nd batch though, so anything could happen lol!


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 21, 2013)

Soapsense said:


> I have a question about room temp soaping, do you still make sure the temp of the lye is at 100 or below, and the oil is around 100? Sorry for the newbie question.
> 
> And by the way they are beautiful, I love the glitter!


 
Id be happy to answer. thats the beauty of room temp soaping is that you dont even have to worry about temp, well, unless you soap it too hot. I dont use thermometers anymore so I cant be sure on what the temps are when i mix the oils/lye but they are pretty much at room temp so Im assuming in the 60-70 degree range. I totally cool the lye in a pitcher that sits into another container with cold water. Im just impatient and the quicker it cools the faster i can make soap. when i feel the outside of the container and it doesnt feel warm anymore, then i use it. By this time my oils are melted and at room temp and not even warm anymoreeither. 

There are a few different ways to room temp soap because ive been all over the board on it with temp range. Ive even had all my oils melted and at room temp and then added my fresh hot lye to it. It was just fine. Maybe Ive just been lucky but it works no matter what for me. (as long as my oils arnt too hot to begin with). I would recommend though that you start by letting them both be at room temp. neither one needs to be at 100 degrees or above. But thats just from my experience. 

Its my theory that it will go well as long as u have room temp lye/room temp oils, or even cool oils/hot lye, or lastly hot oils/cool lye BUT never a combo of both being too hot, thats when u ask for trouble. (sorry, i have a problem with over explaining things :roll Good luck!


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanx for the explanation, I've only made 4 batches, and figured out on the second one that I didn't want to wait for the lye to cool in the kitchen, so I stuck it out on the 25 degree porch.  And now I am impatiently waiting for 
the bars to cure:-(


----------



## danahuff (Jan 21, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> wow, i never knew that, im so glad it hasnt went all crazy on me then. I only make 2 1/2 lb batches so maybe thats why. Its never seperated on me, this is only my 2nd batch though, so anything could happen lol!



I'm glad it is working for you. For what it's worth, I'd take it as a sign you are doing something right.


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 21, 2013)

Soapsense said:


> Thanx for the explanation, I've only made 4 batches, and figured out on the second one that I didn't want to wait for the lye to cool in the kitchen, so I stuck it out on the 25 degree porch.  And now I am impatiently waiting for
> the bars to cure:-(


Your welcome. Ive put it outside to cool before but find it quicker in water. Cant wait to see some pictures of your soap!:mrgreen:


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 21, 2013)

danahuff said:


> I'm glad it is working for you. For what it's worth, I'd take it as a sign you are doing something right.


 thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 21, 2013)

I love them!


----------



## Marilyna (Jan 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## danahuff (Jan 28, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> thanks for the vote of confidence!



You inspired me to give this fragrance a go. I had a bunch of samples from Bramble Berry, but they weren't quite enough for a batch, so I added some Holiday Pomegranate I got from Nature's Garden to make up the difference and soaped with it. No trouble! I will say it accelerated, but I still had time to do some fun stuff with the soap.


----------



## dianne70 (Jan 28, 2013)

danahuff said:


> You inspired me to give this fragrance a go. I had a bunch of samples from Bramble Berry, but they weren't quite enough for a batch, so I added some Holiday Pomegranate I got from Nature's Garden to make up the difference and soaped with it. No trouble! I will say it accelerated, but I still had time to do some fun stuff with the soap.



Very pretty Dana


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 28, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> LOL, ok so this is totally off record,:shh:  but could you imagine casting some "penis" soaps on a rope as party favors at a batchlorette party lol! ok...head outta the gutter. *trotts off to go make a man bar*  :angel:



I just saw this, but I want to comment, I happened upon a Penis soap mold... I swear I was NOT looking for it, lol.   PS haven't you ever been to a Passion Party? I went to one recently and the sales gal put out flesh-toned penis chocolates on the brownie tray!


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 28, 2013)

PS - Those are very pretty Dana. Love the black lines and the yellow top, too. Very playful soaps!


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 29, 2013)

danahuff said:


> You inspired me to give this fragrance a go. I had a bunch of samples from Bramble Berry, but they weren't quite enough for a batch, so I added some Holiday Pomegranate I got from Nature's Garden to make up the difference and soaped with it. No trouble! I will say it accelerated, but I still had time to do some fun stuff with the soap.


 
wow! These look awesome! Dont you just love the scent! It's been my #1 seller so far with friends and family. Im so glad I inspired someone, you go girl!!!


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 29, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> I just saw this, but I want to comment, I happened upon a Penis soap mold... I swear I was NOT looking for it, lol.   PS haven't you ever been to a Passion Party? I went to one recently and the sales gal put out flesh-toned penis chocolates on the brownie tray!


 
lololol, i must say ive never been to a passion party but it would be right up my alley! (they dont call me Pervy for nothing). I think one of the local "novelty" stores has a mold something similar. I think Im gonna do it just as a gag gift for some of my friends who i know would get a kick out of it LOL!


----------

